# Best place to get 2,4,&8oz round plastic jars?



## Equestrian (May 9, 2013)

This is my first post of probably many :smile:  I am hoping for suggestions on where to get round plastic bottles I can pour melt and pour bases in. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## Shannon_m (May 9, 2013)

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/ClearPlasticJars.html


----------



## Equestrian (May 9, 2013)

Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## Crombie (May 9, 2013)

*Plastic Jars*

I'm a little confused.   While would you pour MP bases into plastic jars?  The base will harden up and may be difficult to use.


----------



## Equestrian (May 9, 2013)

Crombie said:


> I'm a little confused.   While would you pour MP bases into plastic jars?  The base will harden up and may be difficult to use.



It is actually for cleaning leather. I've been making bars, but they are a pain to use and would prefer it in a container. 

But the people soap stays in the bar shape


----------



## theath2010 (May 9, 2013)

I bought some from Wholesalesuppliesplus a while back and they were reasonably priced.  I thought they were great and simple. Their free shipping over 30$ is a plus too.


----------

